# Tricare flu vaccines



## tmoss1 (Nov 10, 2014)

Is anyone else getting Tricare denials for flu vaccine given in October 2014 cpt 90687 and 90688 or out of state B/C denials? I thought I read somewhere that Tricare was going to pay for these vaccine cpt's given after 09/20/14.


----------



## domaha28 (Jan 10, 2015)

I bill in New York but we have billed 90658 with no denials. I don't know what vaccine you're using but I believe ours was the Fluvirin.


----------



## cshea1 (Apr 8, 2015)

*tricare flu vaccines*

they require the ndc# of the flu vaccine which an be found on the flu vaccine box.


----------

